# Telus Preorder?



## alexchafe (May 27, 2010)

I'm hoping to order the new iPhone as soon as possible and am up for a hardware upgrade with Telus. Anyone in a similar situation have experience with the Telus? Do they offer a preorder system? Does the phone usually arrive the same day as an order from apple? Can I order from apple and get credited for my hardware upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

alexchafe said:


> I'm hoping to order the new iPhone as soon as possible and am up for a hardware upgrade with Telus. Anyone in a similar situation have experience with the Telus? Do they offer a preorder system? Does the phone usually arrive the same day as an order from apple? Can I order from apple and get credited for my hardware upgrade?
> 
> Thanks!


You cannot order from Apple.ca and use a hardware upgrade but you can do an upgrade in an Apple Store. Previously, you were able to do so on release day, and that will likely hold true for this year.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Choose an independent Telus dealer and place your pre-order there for a new iPhone under the upgrade plan. They will supply it the first day it is available from Telus. Our two local Telus dealers do provide this service. You will not of course get it until a few weeks after it becomes available from Apple though. My order was placed in July for an iPhone 5 and I am first on the pre-order upgrade list.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Rogers pre-order plan sucked with the 4S release. Last time they had no pre-orders available for launch day. Some people with pre-orders just picked up regular stock on launch day, but they weren't fulfilling orders. When they got pre-order shipments, a lot of them were sitting for pre-orders where customers had picked up a device already. 

It was a hot-mess, hopefully they approve this time.


----------



## alexchafe (May 27, 2010)

thanks everyone!

sounds like a bad experience with rogers. perhaps they've learned their lesson.

i'm thinking of trying to get one launch day. according to rumours they've been producing the 5 for some time. maybe - like the ipad 3 - the new iphone will have sufficient inventory.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

My contract with Telus is up in a few months, and I want to pay the early cancelation fee and get an iPhone 5 ASAP. Can I get everything sorted out with customer service over the phone in advance, and then stand in line at an Apple Store?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

lreynolds said:


> My contract with Telus is up in a few months, and I want to pay the early cancelation fee and get an iPhone 5 ASAP. Can I get everything sorted out with customer service over the phone in advance, and then stand in line at an Apple Store?


That's what I am wondering, though I am okay with lining up a Telus store if need be (though I don't see why I couldn't go to the Apple Store at that point).

My contract still has 10 months remaining, but I am willing to pay the buyout to get the iPhone 5, as long as I can get a good plan. The plans they have right now on their site are decent, but not good enough for me. $65 only gets you 1gb and 200mins (though it does include My10, texting, voicemail and caller ID). But for that price, I want 2gb. I'd REALLY like to get a decent 6gb plan...


----------



## alexchafe (May 27, 2010)

Well I took a risk and preordered the new iPhone through Telus. Their confirmation email tells me they're "working" to get it to me on the 21st. I hope the OCD that drives my want for the phone on launch day is satisfied.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I orders through TELUS as well. Their site worked very well and was very responsive. I used my iPhone 4 haha. 

Here are the two plans they are offering:


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Those prices are crazy. I have the same features as the data 65 plan but only pay $55/month. And I still think that's too much to pay.


----------



## alexchafe (May 27, 2010)

That is a great deal. Is it grandfathered in from an older phone?

I've been on a plan that had me paying an obscene amount for data overage, without free calling to 'nation 10', for ~$62. To me these plans are a decent value.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I made the jump this morning and got the black 32gb iPhone 5 from Telus on the pricier plan. Its about what I'm paying right now. I dont loose anything and its about $3 more than what I have now. I suppose I gain the my 10 or whatever it is. I sprang for AppleCare+ too!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

alexchafe said:


> That is a great deal. Is it grandfathered in from an older phone?
> 
> I've been on a plan that had me paying an obscene amount for data overage, without free calling to 'nation 10', for ~$62. To me these plans are a decent value.


It was a "student" plan from when the iphone4 came out.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

John Clay:

Can you clarify what you mean? What will Apple do regarding upgrading? I have a Telus phone (locked) that has a year and a bit left and looking for best options if I want to switch sooner than later.

Thanks!





John Clay said:


> You cannot order from Apple.ca and use a hardware upgrade but you can do an upgrade in an Apple Store. Previously, you were able to do so on release day, and that will likely hold true for this year.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An Apple store can give you the same hardware upgrade from Telus as a Telus store or dealer on a phone locked to Telus. You cannot however get an upgrade price on the hardware online from Apple. they sell only unlocked phones at the full retail price.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, my pre-order experience with TELUS hasn't been great.

1. Ordering itself was great. I did so around 3:45am AST on the first day. I am upgrading from my iPhone 4.

2. Phone was scheduled to arrive on launch day. TELUS chose Purolator as the courier, and they happen to be the worse courier for NS in my opinion. Poor status updates, and almost always late. FedEx and UPS always provide better information and are faster, at least for me. The plane could not land in Moncton, NB due to fog, so instead of a Friday delivery, I received my phone on Monday. Not horrible, can't blame them for the weather I guess.

3. I ordered AppleCare+ with my phone. I paid for it. It's on my invoice. No info in the package about AppleCare, and it has not been applied to my iPhone 5. I checked myself and had an Apple Store employee check as well. Tweeted @TELUSSupport, they couldn't help, told me to e-mail the Web Order Support Team. Still have not heard back from them.

4. In my package, there were instructions to call to activate. I called and they said it would be $35 to activate, but that I was encouraged to activate online myself. I did so. The phone activated and it works great.

5. I received two texts from TELUS saying I'm almost over my data limit. I check my plan online - I'm still on my old 1gb plan. I call and give up waiting. I tweet @TELUSSupport again. They ask me to e-mail info. I do so, and they say I was supposed to activate over the phone, but that they can change my plan for me. They ask what plan I want and if I signed a 3-year contract. DO THEY NOT HAVE THIS ON FILE? Could I just lie and say I am not on a new contract and keep my current plan?

6. The support team says they can't change my account and are having problems, so they escalate it and I now have to wait 2-5 days for it to be resolved. I can't add my favourite 10 numbers yet and call, and I will most likely go over my data and have to call and get charges reversed.

So, pretty much every step of the way except them taking my money has gone awry. And I bet complaining won't get me anything, but I am sure going to try after the time I have spent on the phone and e-mailing/tweeting them.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I activated my new SIM online as well and it still shows my original plan... which was better and cheaper. Tried to change the phone using the EIME number or what not and it said that the iPhone 5 was not compatible. I think I'll just keep quiet on that front lol!


----------



## alexchafe (May 27, 2010)

okcomputer said:


> Well, my pre-order experience with TELUS hasn't been great.


Similar experience on my end. 

My phone was delayed as well. I see it as only somewhat unavoidable. I've often had apple devices show up at the local courier 1 day before launch and held for launch day. Retailers must receive at least a day early, in order to get organized. With the supply constraints, we can only speculate. 

I was also stuck with my old plan after activating online. I called to switch over to the "iPhone 65" plan – a quick and painless phone call. A day later I get a voicemail and discover that "iPhone 65" DOES NOT include visual voicemail, a service that was free on my old plan. This was NOT made clear at the point of purchase when I asked the representative "What are the differences in the iPhone 65 plan?". I was told the difference is data only – no mention of visual voice mail. Realistically "iPhone 65" costs $70 and taxes. Telus will always find a way to leech addition fees from its customers. 

Have you resolved your AppleCare+ issue? I just called Telus, they told that the information for registration came in my package. I'm at the office right now, but will try and verify that tonight. I'm not too worried, if it doesn't work out I can contest the charges through my credit card. 

Overall:
Telus was slow getting the phone out. 
Telus's online activation resulted in the phone working within minutes, but left the process of switching over incomplete.
Telus was unclear about their promotional iPhone plans and AppleCare.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Chimpur said:


> I activated my new SIM online as well and it still shows my original plan... which was better and cheaper. Tried to change the phone using the EIME number or what not and it said that the iPhone 5 was not compatible. I think I'll just keep quiet on that front lol!


To my knowledge it was only the old CDMA network where you needed to register the IMEI of the phone with them to change it.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Update: still nothing from TELUS. I am still on my old plan and have been charged $10 for going over my 1gb allotment (which I did because I thought I now had 6gb). 

My bill does NOT have my early upgrade few on it. 

On MyTELUS, it says I have 9 months left on my contract and I can upgrade to any phone. 

They have no record of me canceling/upgrading. 

And still no AppleCare+ info that is supposedly coming in an email. If it doesn't come soon, I am worried Apple won't honour it because it will be past 30 days.


----------

